# Still may have a record year....................



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

March 30, 2008
Snow Report
Reported as of: 6:00am on 3/30/2008

New Snow (past 24 hours): 6:00am 
4" @ Upper-Mountain 
2" @ Mid-Mountain


Snow Depth: 
140" @ Upper-Mountain (11.67 feet)
115" @ Mid-Mountain (9.58 feet)


Total Snowfall (season to-date):
592" @ Upper-Mountain (49.33 feet)	
471" @ Mid-Mountain	(39.25 feet)


March 29, 2008

Skiers are watching snowfall totals at Jackson Hole Mountain Resort, wondering whether the record snowfall for the ’96-’97 season will be broken.

Avalanche forecasters tallied 577 inches that year at the bottom of Rendezvous Bowl, resort brand director Anna Olson said Friday. 

The total this season at that measuring station, which is at an elevation of 9,580 feet, was 542 inches Friday morning, according to the Bridger-Teton National Forest Avalanche Center.

The resort closes April 6, leaving about a week for at least 35 inches of snow to fall if the record is to be surpassed.

A total of 584 inches has fallen at the Raymer plot at 9,300 feet, but that site was established after the ‘96-’97 season and cannot be used for comparison to that legendary winter. 

Snowfall is the number of unsettled inches measured every morning at various study plots on Rendezvous Mountain. 

Olson said the lack of a significant thaw this year and a record snowfall in March has made it “the best season ever” in terms of quality skiing.


----------

